# Best approach to do this



## ilanpro (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi I am ready to take a plunge at refining my scrap I have over 100lbs of the scrap on the pictures a lot of pins mostly, what would be the best way to tackle this to get max results, and how much can I get out of it. thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 26, 2014)

With a $300 cement mixer, $100 worth of sodium cyanide and 35% hydrogen peroxide, $25 worth zinc powder, a plastic drum, some buckets, good fume exhaust (or, do it outside), a torch and dishes, and about $300 in other stuff, you could have gold bars in 2 days, at least from the pin stuff.

Another way for the pins is the sulfuric stripper. I would probably insist on a 20 gallon tank and a barrel plater to tumble the parts. A new barrel plater cost about $1500 and up.

Also, with a barrel plater, you could could strip electrolytically and simultaneously plate out the gold onto a sheet of stainless steel with a sodium hydroxide/sodium cyanide solution.

You may be able to use AP but I think it would be a huge, fumey, hassle and would take a long time to get the gold. 

No matter what you do, it will cost you money and/or, a lot of your time. Those pins are very attractive. I think they could sell well on eBay. I don't know what they're worth but I would guess around $50/pound, more or less.


----------



## ilanpro (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok, I will continue to collect them, Time I can afford money at this point not so much. with the ebay fees and all the BS that goes on there I rather do it my self, I really don't want to spend a ton of money in case I fail.
can I do this much quantity with AP?


----------



## nickvc (Jan 26, 2014)

My advice if your looking to process these in AP is to make sure to separate the magnetic scrap from the rest or you will have trouble. I believe if you study the process fully here on the forum and your in no rush then yes you can do this but I would suggest starting small until your comfortable in what your doing and look up kovar pins that will help you to find a way of processing those magnetic pins.


----------



## Captobvious (Jan 26, 2014)

Me personally if I were to do these it would be with a sulfuric cell to deplate them like GSP was saying. This is not to say AP wouldn't work but it will probably take months to get all the gold off doing that.


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 26, 2014)

If I accumulated that much material on my own without paying for it, I wouldn't even refine them myself. I would send them to a member here that can do a cyanide leach. Setting up a small sulfuric cell, not like the one Chris is talking about but just your basic glass bake ware one would take a long time to do. Just my .02

Tyler


----------



## ilanpro (Jan 26, 2014)

Is there anyone close to Allentown PA that does the cyanide leach?


----------



## Captobvious (Jan 26, 2014)

moose7802 said:


> If I accumulated that much material on my own without paying for it, I wouldn't even refine them myself. I would send them to a member here that can do a cyanide leach. Setting up a small sulfuric cell, not like the one Chris is talking about but just your basic glass bake ware one would take a long time to do. Just my .02
> 
> Tyler



Ack, I see now the quantity he has, in that case would definitely send it someone that has the equipment and experience to deal with it properly.


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 26, 2014)

ilanpro said:


> Is there anyone close to Allentown PA that does the cyanide leach?



I would think Chris "GSP" would be able to point you in the direction of a reputable person that has the capability to do a cyanide leach. He is a consultant and knows his stuff on that subject. 

Tyler


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 26, 2014)

moose7802 said:


> ilanpro said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone close to Allentown PA that does the cyanide leach?
> ...


I know how to do it but not who to send it to. Maybe a list of forum refiners along with what they can do would be handy.


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 26, 2014)

That's a great idea!

Tyler


----------



## ilanpro (Jan 28, 2014)

I will keep my eyes open, any more input I would appreciate.


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 29, 2014)

You should put up a wanted thread looking for a member that can do a cyanide leach for you or if someone would toll refine those for you for a percentage you can handle. Just a suggestion. 

Tyler


----------

